# Weed Eaters?



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

I broke down and bought a Weed Eater brand weed eater today to trim the my little patches of fescue that surround my pool. This thing did its job, but it's kind of junky. The guard seems to have melted where it locks into place with the motor housing and it vibrates and rotates out of locked position. I knew I should have bought the Black & Decker Grasshog...

What is everybody trimming with and how do you like it?


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Trimmers come in three varieties
Electric
Cordless 
Gas

I have an older model Ryobi Electric that I could no longer find on the net but here is their Cordless:
http://americanchamfer.com/chamferandmoulding.asp
I have never had a problem with Ryobi

I also have a Stihl Gas FS110 trimmer that is bulletproof
http://www.stihlusa.com/trimmers/professional.html
.


----------



## JCAHILL4 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Awesome Gas Trimmer*

I use  this line trimmer from sears. I really like that you can take off the trimmer head and attach a blower or a brush cutter or  a sidewalk edger or  a pole saw which is like a mini chain saw. I have the blower and I want to buy the  cultivator! 
You might not need all that stuff, but to have one unit do multiple things is really NICE! :thumbup:


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks, but I don't want to spend that much for a tool that'll rarely get used. I took the Weed Eater back and after I read lots of bad reviews online I just got another one as replacement. Seems like all of Black & Decker models melt too. For $30 I'll just have to trim in spurts to keep the motor cool or just epoxy the whole thing together.


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

I like the versions with interchangeable heads. I also like the four-cycle engines for use with edgers and brush blades and tillers. While I wanted to go with Stihl, the interchange system was not compatible with the heads I already owned, and I did not want to replace them. Mine is a troy-built. So far, it works beautifully. 

It sounds as though you have pretty minimal needs for trimming. If this were my case, I would strongly consider electric. Depending on the distance to outlets, even corded. I don't know how much grass you have total, but it doesn't sound like much. How about a small, non-powered, rotary mower in conjunction with an electric string trimmer? Keep things simple. No gas. No mess. No maintenance.


----------



## kredman (Apr 22, 2010)

I just bought this Stihl FSE 60 Electric trimmer:
http://www.stihlusa.com/trimmers/FSE60.html
http://products.howstuffworks.com/stihl-fse-60-electric-string-trimmer-review.htm

It was just over $100 and is perfect for smaller yards like ours and comes with a 2 year warranty.

I did a lot of reading about electric trimmers, and this one seemed to be the best in that price range.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have a Ryobi that I bought last summer with the interchangeable heads. Works like any other 2-cycle gas trimmer - no complaints out of the ordinary.

My mother has a B&D cordless electric string trimmer that she loves. I have never used it, but she swears it is the greatest thing ever, because it's not too heavy and she doesn't have to deal with cords. My mom does the trimming while my father does the mowing (1.2 acres) on their property. I'm not sure what model it is, but it looks a lot like this:


----------



## chadwilliam1 (Jun 21, 2010)

Gas Srm-230 ECHO and I love it. Works very well. Stihl is as good if not better.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Craftsman; it starts easier if you first leave it out in the sun for a while.


----------

